# Does anyone do 2 sports?



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've been working with Kenzie in agility. I love it and I think she does too. I've taken 2 formal classes and now do weekly drills with my local club. We are definately getting better, but I am very much still a beginner. 

I've also really wanted to try rally. My club hasn't offered a rally class in a long time. I guess whenever they've offered it they haven't had much interest and only get 1 or 2 people to sign up. 

Fenzi academy is going to offer a beginning rally in a few weeks. They are also going to offer an agility course that focuses on beginning handling techniques (crosses & sends). 

I am going to take the agility (bronze level) because I really need work on my handling techniques. I also want to take rally. Would that be too much? Can you do 2 different sports? Would it confuse the dog? Would it be better to get good at one before adding a second?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I try to do more than 2 sports with all of mine. Right now our focus is on Obedience, Agility, and conformation. I also love Hunting with mine, but I can not do all of it at once, so I have to pick and choose which ones I want to prioritize right now!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I do a variety of things with my dogs I just don't actually want to compete. We do dock diving with Tayla, but since we can't get her out of the pool once she is in we just do fun dock diving classes. I also do Nose Work with her, but we live in Florida and for some reason we have maybe 1 competition a year. We did one in February and I hear there is another one in February 2015. I also do tracking with her in the winter months, but again we don't actually compete. Lily is all about the chase so we do lure coursing with her twice a month at a training center. Looking to get her CAT at some point, but again, Florida seems a little slow if it's not agility events. I also am taking classes for Rally with her right now so we hope to compete next year in that.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I do agility, tracking, obedience, rally and dabble in some field work with Lexx. He likes to be busy so this works for us. I wish we had of focused more on field work when he was younger but our priority was obedience so that's the direction we went. 

I don't find it's too confusing at all. The only problem he had was wanting to deliver his dumbbell in the heel position (from field work) as opposed to the front position but I believe we've worked that out.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

We compete in multiple sports. Right now it's conformation, obedience and field. Slater also takes agility class once a week, has for a year now, but I've yet to compete.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We compete in a few sports

-Obedience
-Agility
-Rally


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Kea was shown in conformation by her breeder a couple of times before she was spayed and I did a handling class with her in addition to training for rally. I remember one particular show where she pretty much went straight from the breed ring to the rally ring, and with a quick switch of lead and collar, she knew it was a different game. They are so smart, they figure it out. There are subtle things you will do differently and they will know. 

Now that we have Harris, I'm focusing on field with him and obedience with Kea. I do admit I have a hard time prioritizing and setting goals for them because I want to do it all!!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm working on the following classes: K9 Nose Work, Agility and Obedience (Rally in the past too).

I plan on competing in K9 Nose Work with all my dogs, and Agility too if that works out well. I have my Brittany in all three classes to work on her confidence, and I am not sure I'll keep her in Obedience to compete tho. I must admit I like the Obedience class a lot more than I thought I would. But we will see what happens

Kerrie is doing great in Agility (seems to love the class) and I hope I can compete with her one day, but our main focus has been K9 Nose Work. She REALLY loves searching for the finds, and loves the class/training.

Rusty is doing awesome in K9 Nose Work, and he will start Agility this coming Tuesday. Can't wait to see how he does in the new class, and I'm hoping he will enjoy Agility too. 

I like to keep my pups busy, and I have not really worked with Skunky in sports yet. He has done some K9 Nose Work training, and I need to cont working on that with him. 

So much to do, and not enough time haha


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Okay, so the general consensus is that doing more than one at a time can be done together without sacrificing one or confusing the dog!
I guess I will take the rally course online to complement her agility.

My club has recently started offering nosework, and the first 2 sessions were very popular. They are actually hosting an ORT next month that has 50 people signed up to test. I've volunteered to help with the event so it should be fun to watch-I'm responsible for resetting boxes so hopefully I will be inside and actually get to watch! Maybe that will be in out future also!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Jennifer1 said:


> Okay, so the general consensus is that doing more than one at a time can be done together without sacrificing one or confusing the dog!
> I guess I will take the rally course online to complement her agility.
> 
> My club has recently started offering nosework, and the first 2 sessions were very popular. They are actually hosting an ORT next month that has 50 people signed up to test. I've volunteered to help with the event so it should be fun to watch-I'm responsible for resetting boxes so hopefully I will be inside and actually get to watch! Maybe that will be in out future also!


K9 Nose Work is awesome, and my dogs love it! Tons of fun and you are learning from your dog which is different from other sports


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Jennifer, it's very common for people to do agility and obedience together. There are a couple of things that you and the dog need to work out. If you start in OB and do it for a long time before you start agility, the OB habit of always heeling on the left will potentially give the dog some confusion in agility. Agility people like to have a 2-sided dog right from the start. There are other areas of potential conflict, like getting the dog to focus forward in agility and focus on you in OB, but most dogs and handlers figure it out. 

Now, as for having enough TIME to do two things if your work full-time and have other hobbies and house and yard, etc. etc. Good luck!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix is training in obedience/rally, field, and tracking. The only problem has been not enough time to train it all! But I've had no confusion from the dog.


----------

